# Recent efforts in the workshop ...



## gidon (24 May 2007)

Well I'm not getting as much time as I'd like to do woodwork or visit this forum recently, but I thought I'd show some recent small projects nonetheless.

First off a small Ash side table that I built to fill a space on the landing when I thought we'd be selling our house:







Next another photo frame. Cherry with Ebony inlay. I wish Cherry was a little cheaper:










Next a new router table top - laminated MDF, with my new Incra fence. And my added auxiliary fence with dust extraction (which works superbly I have to say).










And finally a long overdue (slightly crude) mitre table for my monster Bosch mitre saw. I worked it so the micro-adjust stop from the Scheppach sliding crosscut table fits it - very handy:










Thanks for looking!

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## Alf (24 May 2007)

Gidon, nice stuff; like the ebony with the cherry especially. Cunning dodge on the mitre fence stop too.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Chris Knight (24 May 2007)

Gidon,
Nice to see your stuff and the tight mitres on the photo frame.


----------



## Neil (24 May 2007)

Very nice, Gidon =D> 

As you know, I think you did a great job of the router table & mitre table, the other two projects look really good - I love the support for the photo frame 8) 

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## gidon (24 May 2007)

Thanks chaps and chappette. 
Neil - I have still have load of bits and pieces left from that US haul so will will have to start thinking creatively! That photo frame support idea I stole from somewhere - it's a great idea - I've always given my frames away just for hanging before. 
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## gwaithcoed (24 May 2007)

Hello Gidon, Love the table, nice proportions, wish I could get my mitres as tight as yours on the picture frame

Alan


----------



## DomValente (24 May 2007)

Nice table Gidon, clean simple lines.
I'm curious, at the back of the frame you have a wooden stand, what's the 'D' ring for?

Dom


----------



## tiler99 (24 May 2007)

I would say thats an alternative mounting in case he changes the picture or hangs the frame on the wall.


----------



## Waka (24 May 2007)

Gidon

Lovely looking table, simple in design but very attractive. The picture frame is also nicely made. All that and still finding time to do some WS mods.


----------



## Paul Chapman (24 May 2007)

Lovely work, Gidon =D> 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## gidon (24 May 2007)

Thanks again all of you.
Alan - only way I can get tight mitres is with a shooting board. 
Dom - yep as tiler guessed it's because I made it as a present and wanted to leave options open. That's why the back is removeable too.
Next project should really be a new shed - mine is falling apart!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## DomValente (25 May 2007)

tiler99":2pmy3riw said:


> I would say thats an alternative mounting in case he changes the picture or hangs the frame on the wall.



Ahh, and the shop next door is a picture framer's


----------



## JFC (25 May 2007)

A reminder that i need to rejig my workshop .


----------



## dedee (25 May 2007)

Gidon,
If cherry was cheaper it would become ubiquitous and loose its appeal :wink: 
Nice work 


Andy


----------



## wizer (25 May 2007)

gidon, great projects. Interesting to see what you did with the Bosch. I am thinking of doing something similar (If we ever sort out this move).


----------



## Woody Alan (25 May 2007)

Lovely work all round, very "crisp". You do need to track down an opposite reading tape measure to the one you've got before you crick your neck trying to read it 

Alan


----------



## lemonjeff (26 May 2007)

Woody Alan":1mqw4ljs said:


> You do need to track down an opposite reading tape measure to the one you've got before you crick your neck trying to read it
> 
> Alan


http://www.woodbits.co.uk/

Jeff


----------



## gidon (26 May 2007)

Thanks.
Alan - you're right - that cut up tape measure was only meant to be temporary but it works ok! (For some reason I get some version of a tape measure with some gimmick or another every Christmas from someone - so I had a few to choose from!)
Never seen Woodbits - thanks Jeff.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## david simper (27 May 2007)

I share admiration for your mitre joint with others. As I'm just about to start a coffee table in ash for our front room, I'll be referring to your side table picture.


----------



## Gary M (27 May 2007)

Gidon, 
that picture frame is just *pure quality* hats off to you my friend !! 

is that the incra ultra jig you have ? i have the ultra jig24" but alas i have yet to get it out of the box(long story-something to do with not having a workshop at the minute, but thats another post) 
have you used it yet ? 
router table top home made ? as i need one and yours looks good.


----------



## mailee (27 May 2007)

I do like the way the Ebony compliments the Cherry on your picture frame, nice touch that. :wink:


----------



## gidon (28 May 2007)

Thanks again for the kind comments.
David - more (WIP) pics of the side table here if you're interested:
http://www.tregarras.com/photos/v/woodworking/
Gary - it's an ultra lite. It's great - you'll enjoy it when you get it out the box! Yes I've used it a fair bit already - I love it. But I think it does need an aux fence like the one in the pics. The table and fence is home made. Two sheets of 3/4" MDF glued together. And then laminated and edged. Probably about my fifth table top but my best yet !
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## david simper (28 May 2007)

Thanks for the link. Although the plan that I have uses biscuits I may convert it to a different construction method; biscuits seem to be so all or nothing, although I've used them a lot. The photos will be very useful under any eventuality.


----------



## gidon (29 May 2007)

David,

Biscuits would be fine for a small table like that. I made another small table just like this one a few years ago using just biscuits and it turned ok (plenty strong enough):







(I don't stick all my side tables in the same spot to photograph them honest! It's just this table ended up in the children's bedroom and needed replacing!)

Cheers

Gidon


----------

